# Newbie with a filter question.



## Smurfette (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello all!
I have just set up my first tropical tank,it's Boyu BYG (86 liters) which has a built in filter.
ATM it is just up and running with plants going in, and I have noticed that the filter has white pads ad carbon pouch but no ceramic "noodles"- I keep reading that these are vital to proper care of the tank and I would have space to pop some in the filter tray near the carbon pouch, but should I?
Am vry confused, it would seem a tank should not be without ceramic media but as my filter does not have it as standard should I add it?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you intend to have live plants, filtration only needs to be very basic. Do not use chemical media (carbon is chemical) as this competes with the plants and removes some nutrients the plants need. The water only needs to pass through some form of sponge/foam/floss media.

The ceramic disks and such are useful in canister filters in larger tanks as they help to remove the larger pieces of stuff so the fine pads do not get clogged so readily.

Byron.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Smurfette said:


> Hello all!
> I have just set up my first tropical tank,it's Boyu BYG (86 liters) which has a built in filter.
> ATM it is just up and running with plants going in, and I have noticed that the filter has white pads ad carbon pouch but no ceramic "noodles"- I keep reading that these are vital to proper care of the tank and I would have space to pop some in the filter tray near the carbon pouch, but should I?
> Am vry confused, it would seem a tank should not be without ceramic media but as my filter does not have it as standard should I add it?


wow i gotta say BOYU is the worst brand ever to be purchased,, i bought a 3 ft tank by them and the ligh system and filter motor broke down after 4 months,, and the circuts fried


----------

